# 2046



## ne)(us (Apr 28, 2005)

Has anybody seen this great film.  We have a cinema in Sheffield called the Showroom and this was on a few months ago.  I thought it was abosolutley amazing.  It did have a small sci-fi theme within it, however it was mainly about the fragility of relationships.  I've got the soundtrack to it which I listen to regulary.  The music ranges from 60's pop to very classical sounding violin pieces.  Hopefully somebody else has seen it


----------



## Fitz (May 3, 2005)

yep, watched it a while ago. didnt' really understand it tho... was a bit difficult to follow at times, and i never quite grasped the significance of that 2046 train thing...


----------



## ne)(us (May 19, 2005)

Fitz said:
			
		

> yep, watched it a while ago. didnt' really understand it tho... was a bit difficult to follow at times, and i never quite grasped the significance of that 2046 train thing...


 
i think it represented the loveless journey of his life because of the android.  I could be wrong though perhaps thats too obvious.


----------



## Terrorflame The Droo (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello haven't seen it yet but I'm a fan of Wong Kar Wai's other films. I would recommend watching his other films in particular _Days of Being Wild _and _In the mood for Love_ as the three films form a loose trilogy with _2046 and _all follow the 1960s theme with the music and settings. As a film student I have studied many of his films and have enjoyed watching them.


----------



## ne)(us (Jun 27, 2005)

Terrorflame The Droo said:
			
		

> Hello haven't seen it yet but I'm a fan of Wong Kar Wai's other films. I would recommend watching his other films in particular _Days of Being Wild _and _In the mood for Love_ as the three films form a loose trilogy with _2046 and _all follow the 1960s theme with the music and settings. As a film student I have studied many of his films and have enjoyed watching them.


 
I have in the mood for love  I wasn't aware Days of being wild was part of the story though i will have to look into getting it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2005)

Interestingly enough, the trailer for this is on Apple at the moment as a "new trailer" for the American market release:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony/2046.html

Looks quite intriguing, actually.


----------



## Terrorflame The Droo (Jun 30, 2005)

ne)(us said:
			
		

> I have in the mood for love  I wasn't aware Days of being wild was part of the story though i will have to look into getting it.


 
Yes there was always meant to be a sequal to _Days of Being Wild_ but as it flopped at the cinema so it was never made, but a few of the charaters appear in all films, example if you watch closely at the end of _DOBW_ Tony Leung appears at the very end, in just one scene, and we see him very much in his _2046_ character where he's playing a gambler, in the scene he puts some dice in his pocket. You really need to watch it to understand the Lulu/Mimi character as well it explains about her dead lover and the bird that never lands which she mentions to Tony Leung. By the way Mini's dead lover from _DOBW _was played Leslie Cheung who, in 2003, killed himeself after jumping from a window while staying at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Hong Kong, this might have influenced the location of the hotel room, it could be some sort of tribute as we have the repeated images of the characters (Tony Leung and Faye Wong) standing on top of the hotel looking out, I might have to look in to this more though.

By the way if anyone's interested there's a very good articale on a few of Wong Kar Wai's films _Chungking Express_, _Fallen Angels_,  _Ashes of Time_ and _Happy Together_ here http://www.ejumpcut.org/archive/jc44.2001/payne%20for%20site/wongkarwai1.html I've used it for research in essay's before, my film lecturer recommended it.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 1, 2005)

Just watched a trailer for 2046 and it definitely looks interesting


----------



## Dachux (Dec 26, 2005)

2046 is remarkable. It is quite hard to comment it, but 2046 is one of the best movies I have ever seen. When I saw it for the first time, it didn't let me go for a more than a week. That atmosphere, all the deep-red un purple colours where spinning around me. It didn't stop till I got its brilliant movie-soundtrack and in the end - 2046 movie too. 

This is one of rare movies that is very rhythmic. It's build (if I can say so) like musical composition, like lullaby. When you are watching, it takes over you and you feel like you are softly falling asleep. You have got delight only from few scene and it's enough for you. The most perfect perfomance needs to last only some moments to refill audience. 

I will look forward for seeing more of Kar Wai Wong...


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 29, 2005)

I have this movie but I haven't watched it yet. I'll have to go dig it out of my DVD pile. LOL


----------



## I_Survived_2046 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not sure how or why but someone actually made this movie. Simply put, it is disgusting. It was a struggle to make it through the whole movie and in doing so I have become quite mad. I searched for forums about this movie so that I could find other people who share my pain and start a support group, but apparently everyone here actually liked that movie! It's not possible! This was bar none the worst movie of all time. I figured that Ziyi Zhang has never been in a bad movie and the preview looked so interesting. Don't let that damn preview fool you into watching the WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIME. The $4.65 and 2 hours of my life I wasted are negligable to the brain damage suffered. I hope I have been able to save at least one person. Then my efforts will not have been futile.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2006)

Would you care to explain _why _you think this movie is so bad? 
Others here have explained why they like it so much. 

It is good for debate to have opposing opinions, but saying it is the worst movie of all time or that you became quite mad does not help those that have not seen it understand your criticisms.


----------



## I_Survived_2046 (Feb 10, 2006)

It is difficult to explain why 2046 is such a bad movie. It is mostly because this movie was about nothing. I know that is vague but never in my life have I seen a movie with less of a plot or more plot holes. The entire movie was just fragmented and incoherent. It's not that the story was hard to follow, but that there was nothing to follow. Besides the absence of a plot the movie was just plain boring. If I were to say that there were long periods of nothing happening that would be a huge understatement. 2046 could have been made into a 30 minute TV episode, instead it was made into an over 2 hour movie. Let me also add that I was heavily biased toward liking this movie. My friend and I have a mild obsession with Asian culture(specifically Ziyi Zhang) and if we rent a bad foreign film we are generally stubborn and pretend that we liked it. But I cannot deny the atrocity of 2046, nor can I advise anyone to do anything other than burning any copies of 2046 you come across.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 10, 2006)

Fair comment.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry can't agree.

This is one of the best foriegn lagnuage films I've seen and the cinemtography I felt was first class.


----------



## I_Survived_2046 (Feb 12, 2006)

Just because a movie's cinematography is great does not excuse completely leaving out a plot. I have stated that this movie was about nothing and there was no plot. Realistically it was about the main character and his love life. But that is not a plot, that is the basis for a plot. I could make a movie and show a bunch of clips of random war scenes and say that it was about the tragedy of war. That was very much how 2046 was, a bunch of loosely related clips that regarded this man's love life and his story writing. I have come to the conclusion that most people who saw this movie did think it was horrible, but just didn't want to waste their time writing about it on a forum, where as a very few people really enjoyed it and felt they had to tell everyone how great it was. I am here to paint such a vivid image of how bad this movie really was to save the majority of people that will hate this movie as I so passionately have.


----------



## kampanac (Jun 7, 2006)

--------- RESPONSE TO "I Survive 2046"

Wow...never seen anyone so ignorant, stubborn, and closed-minded. I think you clearly showed how ignorant u r, saying things like:

"I have come to the conclusion that most people who saw this movie did think it was horrible, but just didn't want to waste their time writing about it on a forum, where as a very few people really enjoyed"

First of all, this is a foreign film, and not many people are exposed to it; and it's *NOT a Science Fiction/Fantasy* movie. It's a complex Drama Romance, which didn't really take place in the future, the future was only created by the writer in the movie, as one of his stories (which took place sometime in 1966, following "In the Mood for Love"). I see how that might confuse u, but just because the director doesn't blatantly explains every single meaning of a scene, doesn't mean that it's meaningless. It is a very deep movie and not very easy to understand, and it was meant that way. Too bad it was too intricate for you in many levels, but that doesn't mean that most people hated it, and didn't bother to write how bad it was. I think it was more because u r amongst the few who couldn't see the complexity of it, and ignorant enough to write in a very closed-minded manners. Kar Wai Wong is one of the most respected directors of today, and considered to be the world's most romantic filmaker. I don't want people to be mislead by this ignorance; and for those who are looking for a Science Fiction film, this is not it.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 7, 2006)

Though I'm not a moderator, just a word, folks: disagreements are fine, arguing your point is fine. Personal attacks are something to avoid. Tends to make for bad blood and turn into nasty tie-ups; and threads being closed, to boot.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I _am _a moderator and fully support j. d.'s words. Personal attacks or abuse on members will not be tolerated. By all means feel free to offer an opposing opinion but that is no reason to resort to name calling.


----------



## kampanac (Jun 8, 2006)

My appology for the personal attacks. I didn't really mean to offend anyone, and I generally don't like to offend anyone, but please note that these nasty comments made by I_survived_2046 are offending to others who appreciated the film; as well as those actors and directors who made the film. Sorry I'm not a big Sci-Fi/Fantasy person...I do enjoy all sorts of genre, thus no preference really. I just didn't want people to be mislead by those remarks, and it wasn't meant to be a personal attack. I suppose I should have tried harder to find a less offending word other than ignorant....but I didn't have to patience. I hope you all will be able to enjoy the movie for what it is, regardless of our remarks.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 8, 2006)

From what I've seen of the various people on this board (and if you'll check out the various threads on film I think you'll find this is accurate) there's not much closed-mindedness about various types of film here; a large audience for foreign, for silent, and just about anything else you care to mention. Nor are most inclined to simply accept a review without some backup (details, examples of flaws and/or exceptional things about, etc.) I really wouldn't worry about any film worth its salt getting a hearing here. Too diverse a crowd to go all one way.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think anyone will be misled by the remarks, kampanac - it's simply one person's personal opinion.

A site as encompassing as this will often have discussions with different - even opposing - opinions. But I think most people understand that opinions are simply that, rather than authoritative statements, and that disagreement in itself is not a bad thing.


----------

